# What Is The Yield From 1lb of Monolithic Ceramic Capacitors?



## Anonymous

Hello members,

Does anyone know what a person can realistically expect to recover in Palladium working with 1 pound of monolithic ceramic capacitors? Also, would there be any other metals like silver in them too?

testerman


----------



## AztekShine

I hear it's encouraging. But haven't seen an exact yield.


----------



## Palladium

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=2981&p=25418&hilit=+monolithic+yield#p25418


----------



## Anonymous

Palladium said:


> http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=2981&p=25418&hilit=+monolithic+yield#p25418


Thanks for the link Palladium.

I also found this link on YouTbue and within the comments there is some yield data.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWftjRnNrNw


----------



## Palladium

Your in good hands with samual's video's. He's a forum member here also.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=9049


----------



## samuel-a

Thank you Ralph.


testerman, as mentioned before, yield of Pd may vary greatly from not at all to 3-4% by mass, where the average for mixed caps is around 1-1.5%.
You might also consider the silver content as it ranges from 5%-11% by mass, where the average for mixed caps is around 8%.

MLCC's, due to their metalic composition and ceramic structure may put you in a predicament, these are the three metals we focus our concerns to:
Palladium (sometimes also Platinum), Silver and Tin

Were you to choose a chloride based lixiviant (boiling HCl, AP, AR), this would result in AgCl left behind with ceramics white powder and the Palladium and Tin will be in the solution.
Here, you miss out on the silver on the first go around and may need later an ammonia or thiosulfate leach to take the silver out. But this solution tends to settle quickly and is easier to filter.

On the other, if dilute nitric is used, both Pd and Ag will go in solution, but metastannic acid will be left behind with the ceramic powder.
This way, you would dissolve both Pd and Ag, but metastannic acid makes life harder in terms of settling and filtration.

In each case, the ceramic structure is slowly disintegrate by dissolution and precipitation.
The same consideration applies to both de-soldered cap's and those which were never mounted on boards.


----------



## AztekShine

Samuel,

I just watched your video. I seen you leech in HCL, wash then leach in nitric to remove silver. I am asumeing because the video was silent. I understand most of what was going on though. So I also assume you used AR in the final step. 

I do not have nitric but do have potassium nitrate. Will the silver cause an issue with poor mans AR?

I will study ammonia leach for silver and try to incorporate it if possable. Obviously I'm trying to get around haveing to buy nitric.

Edit: I stumbled on another video of yours. The CPU video. You used poor mans AR on them and dropped Ag with ice do I guess that solves my problem. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Anonymous

Thanks to both of you, Sam and Ralph for your information. I'm new to this but I've been doing the recovery part for about a year or a bit longer now. I have many different things to process (bulk amounts) and I'm still stripping down boards and other materials. I've recovered a few grams of gold so far from fingers, but I haven't processed them yet because I still have much more fingers to strip and recover.

At the moment, I have approximately 111 grams of the MCC's, the brown one's shown in the YouTube video. I noticed that the larger ones are found on the hard drive logic boards and the smaller ones, down to the smallest are on the memory sticks. I haven't looked at my motherboards yet for them.

Once again, thanks for the information. I'm still reading, and I also bought all of the videos on Lazersteve's website. There's another one on his site, but I think it says either manual or instruction guide to some more refining information. I'm waiting for the other 3 videos to arrive so I can look at them. 

testerman


----------



## mjgraham

Another thread that had some good info.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=12397&p=135219#p135219


----------



## Anonymous

mjgraham said:


> Another thread that had some good info.
> http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=12397&p=135219#p135219


Thanks for the link mjgraham. 

I have so many threads bookmarked here, I need to go back through them because I bookmarked them for a reason.


testerman


----------

